# A Comment...



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not currently taking any medication on a regular basis to manage my symptoms of DP/DR.

Mostly because they happen too infrequently to justify regular intake of something, and almost always occur in the context of a panic attack. Most of the time, I'm DP/DR free and can manage. When an episode of DP/DR does strike, I take 1mg Ativan (the sublingual, fast-melting variety). The rest of the time, if I get anxious or start veering towards panic symptoms, I use diaphragmatic breathing, which helps a lot.

However, I've noticed a number of comments about cocktail approaches to treating DP/DR. Most of these seem to incorporate anti-epilepsy drugs like lamotrigine in conjunction with an antidepressant and a benzodiazepine.

The use of an anti-epilepsy drug makes me wonder if DP/DR isn't a form of temporal lobe epilepsy (TLE), which often generates panic attacks, but sufferers of true TLE often have no recall of an attack.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

im currently taken 25mg zyprexa 200 mg lamictal and 1.0 mg of klonopin a day and i aint feeling no cure thats for sure makes me wonder in what class of medications the "cure" lys in ... just a thought


----------

